# stonz booties



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I've seen several people recommend Stonz booties on here. They look awesome and like just what we need around here. I have a couple of questions for those of you that use them though...

*Do you have to size up to fit over something such as a padraig slipper or are they sized to fit over shoes to begin with?

*liner or no liner? Which to you prefer and why? I wonder if we would be fine without since we already have padraigs or would they be warmer with the liners?

*How well have the soles held up with walking on trails or dirt roads? Are they better suited to snow and grass? Some winters here are just rainy cold and wet while others are snowy. my daughter hates her rubber boots which aren't warm anyway. I don't think they are good for her feet anyway. I just wonder how well Stonz would hold up for us.

Thanks Mamas!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd go larger. Ds2 could 'technically' do med but then there's no growing room and no shoe could fit under. So we went with Lg.

We didn't do a liner. I'd add wool socks to keep him warm.

I'd say they don't do well on cement. Dirt, grass, and snow are good. They also can't go in puddles...learned this the hard way.

So they are good for being in a carrier (Ergo etc) being in a stroller and doing minor treading around.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We LOVED our stonz boots last year.

I would go up a little bit if you plan to use the liners or go over a pair of shoes.

We did get the liners - you could certainly live without them but they are an easy solution for times when you want a warmer boot.

Ours look brand new after a full winter's use but ds didn't walk a lot outside last year & even less on rough surfaces so I'm not sure how they would hold up under those conditions.

I got comments on those boots everywhere we went - they really are terrific. Oh & easy to get on & keep on!


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi AK!









I got a pair off of Craigslist last year for $20. I put them right over her Padraigs and she was good to go. The liners are a nuisance, and costly, in my opinion, although my friend loved the set. We had no problems just putting the Stonz over her Padraigs.
I'm not getting a pair this year, as I don't think they'd do great for full-time walkers. I'm skeptical that the sole would hold up to that much wear and tear, especially if they're going to be your main boot. The upper is not water proof.
We're looking at Kamiks this year. I can't make a link for some reason, but you can check out the website at www.kamik.com and go to the toddler section.
We will NOT be buying those new! So expensive! I've got my eye on CL for a pair.
The Stonz held up great, considering that they were used for two seasons already, and still looked great when I handed them on. Just don't have much form to the bottoms though.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Last year we did Stonz over Robeez booties. This year I will either add liners or thick socks (robeez probably won't fit in there). I may even make some liners because I don't want to pay $25 for them.


----------



## Lindamckelly (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello,

I live in Vancouver in fact very close to Stonz storage facility. The quality of booties used to be very good.They used to make them here in Vancouver but they have moved production to China, do you know Walmart sells the same booties for $10.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a November baby, so last winter he was a fairly new walker. I wouldn't use Stonz for a kid that was walking around a lot outside--they don't have real soles, just fabric cover. They were great for popping him in the carrier and running errands (they are tall enough that you don't get a gap between socks and shoes if their pants get pulled up a bit when their legs are bent in the carrier). We barely used the liners.

This year we got kamik boots with a liner--although we've barely had a winter! By spring, he'll be able to wear them as wellies without the liner, so although they were pricey, I feel like we got a twofer.


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

We have the kamik boots and have really liked them. If you get the ones that velcro (elastic closure with velcro on the end of the elastic) they open up very wide for kiddos who can't figure out how to get their feet into boots yet.


----------



## Happy Feet (Mar 10, 2012)

Stonz are not at all like Walmart booties, or any other knock offs I have seen.

They don't fall apart, easy to put on and they actually do stay on!

Really I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## voca (Jul 28, 2010)

The Stonz plus liners we bought last year for my then 18 month old (who had been walking since 9 months) held up very well. She has small feet (still a size 5) which made proper winter boots hard to find for her and so we went with them again this year, but these ones have been destroyed. We have had a warmer winter, which means more walking on cement, so that is probably the reason. We walk a lot: I wear my soles out all the time as well.

I find it extremely frustrating that I can't get something like the Kamiks in her size.


----------

